# C-IBS and prune juice



## catmistry (Feb 23, 2004)

hiHas anyone ever drunk prune juice?I heard prune makes diarrhea. You know, some kinds of food inducing D are habitual.I need your advice.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2004)

I use prune juice as a stool softener. It only gives you diarrhea if you drink too much of it. Everybody's body is different so if you want to drink it you'd basically have to try some & if you get the runs then cut down. I started out drinking 8oz a day & found it to be too much so have cut down to 4oz a day. Other people though have found they need the 8oz a day. It's not recommended to ever drink more than 8oz a day though. (I'm no expert on prune juice but that's what I've been told) I highly doubt though that prune juice would be habitual. Hope that helps you out a bit.


----------

